# Mr. Hardwick's - Giveaway! Free DIY stuff & More!



## method1 (4/10/16)

Hi all!

The competition:

Send in your questions, comments, reviews etc to be read out and answered on tonights episode of the Hardwick's Podcast.

If your question / review / comment gets selected for use in the episode, you'll win some TASTY DIY stuff, if DIY is not your scene, we'll offer alternate prizes.

That's all there is to it, so post any questions, comments or content you'd like featured in the show in this thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Vape_r (4/10/16)

How long have you been DIY'ing and have you always thought about starting a juice line?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (4/10/16)

1. What is next for Hardwick's?

2. Where does Hardwick's find his inspiration for new flavor profiles?

3. What is Hardwick's favorite setup at the moment and why?

4. What is Hardwick's favorite ADV?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (4/10/16)

How hard is your wick?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (4/10/16)

As a new and fairly inexperienced diyer, I find thinking of new and unique flavour combinations difficult. Where do you find the inspiration for your combos and how can you prove that you're not ripping someones juice off. (Just found out that my litchi mango combo is not very unique...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (4/10/16)

1.) Mind telling us a bit more about how your juices are manufactured? Like, from inception to going out to stores?
2.) A day in the life of Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tahir_Kai (4/10/16)

1. If you could only vape ONE flavour from Hardwick's, What would it be and why?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Card (4/10/16)

Been listening to Mr Hardwicks now for 7 months and I can get enough! Amazing stuff @method1 please keep it up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (4/10/16)

I would like to hear your thoughts on the low quality clones and sketchy juices entering the market i.e. The cutwood clones that we were talking about in the forums the last day or so and the possible copyrighted images or cartoonish images on the bottles.

what can we as a community do about it before it starts becoming an even larger problem. Is it possible to self regulate our market?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/10/16)

1. What would be tour number 1 tip for a new diyer. 
2. Do you really have to shake nicotine before you use it
3. Is there really a major difference between different flavours for example tfa fa and flavour west etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (4/10/16)

Juices seem to go thru trends , custards , doughnuts , milkshakes , yogurts etc 
What do you think is the next big trend in juice ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (4/10/16)

What is your diy ADV?

When producing you juice line do you make it in small batches or big batches and how long do you steep it before selling it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/10/16)

1. What's your all time favorite chill track?
2. All time sexiest musician?
3. Do you have a soundtrack when mixing? Can you list it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (4/10/16)

Why did you start to diy? Was it to save money in the beginning or did you know that you want to start your own line?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (4/10/16)

How many times have you watched Debbie Does Dallas  ? And why did you decide to go with the name Mr Hardwick? Must be a interesting story!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Soutie (4/10/16)

Surely you test your juices on a variety of devices before even releasing them. What setup(s) do you use before releasing them to the big wide world?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

This is not a question, rather a comment:

@method1 and Mr Hardwicks rocks hard and rocks big time!

Looking forward to hearing the podcast

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (4/10/16)

Do you have any recommendations for bringing out the best tastes for your juices in terms of builds, atty, temperature etc. Where is the vape experience the closest to the way you imagined it to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (4/10/16)

@method1

I have had a few of your juices DDD Whip the smackaroons... i find them strong in a RDA and RDTA so much so that I did not enjoy them until I popped them in a Melo.

When you develop a new line... what is your test equipment and how many different setups do you run a juice through before deciding to launch that specific flavour?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (4/10/16)

Since giving up the stinkies and taking up vaping I've developed compulsive buying disorder. Any advise on controling this illness?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (4/10/16)

Worst diy experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (4/10/16)

During recipe development, how many weeks do you steep before you are confident it will have a good enough shelf life to release commercially? I ask because I am horribly impatient when it comes to steeping and have never reached a point where my own concoctions turned to shit after a long steep, because it's done way before even 2 weeks.

What range of devices do you do testing on to ensure it will be a good experience across the hoards of set ups people use?

Tell us more about the Jungle Flavour concentrates, compared to the better known brands and when it will be available for us to dive into?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/10/16)

DDD is the most awesome Doughnut juice ever. Can't get enough of that stuff. 

Question: Are all Hardwicks juices in partnership with Wayne / DIYORDIE? Does he use some of your recipes?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Why don't more juice makers (or any for that matter) give recommended builds and power ratings for thier juices?

PS I know the answer... they want to appeal to everyone... but they most certainly should give guidance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (5/10/16)

Dunno if I'm too late to the party but I'd love to hear juice mixologists' answer to the question we've been discussing in the main forum: "Why did we smoke only one brand of cigarette with one type of flavour while we were smokers, but we now chop and change flavours frequently as vapers?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

Thanks all - post 22 was the cutoff for this week, but I'll add any questions after that to next week's edition, so the competition will run over 2 weeks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (5/10/16)

Joel , you legend


----------



## picautomaton (5/10/16)

What do you use to sweeten your ejuices? (Worth a try ,


----------



## Slick (5/10/16)

@method1 Do you see yourself putting out a Fruity range in the near future?


----------



## anton (5/10/16)

what the best way to get started with diy juice making???????

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## AhVape (5/10/16)

If Morph is brought back, do you think he would ADV Hardwicks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (5/10/16)

What is your thoughts on Local DIY concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (5/10/16)

if the world was ending tomorrow and you could only take 3 concentrates with, ( all other bases and stuff will be readily available on mars and your three flavours can be recreated forever) which three would they be,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (5/10/16)

WHO is in the line-up for the show? Can we suggest who you can interview?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (5/10/16)

1. How many concentrates do you currently have?
2. Your go-to setup?
3. What would be the main concentrates you'd tell a beginner DIY'er to get?
4. Best way to cure vapes tongue in your opinion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (5/10/16)

Would you say that the base in which the nicotine is suspended makes a difference to flavor? 

ie would you get a different flavor/prominence of flavor from using PG nic over VG nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/10/16)

Could you possibly fix your 115ml bottles? They seem to be leaking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/10/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> Could you possibly fix your 115ml bottles? They seem to be leaking


I think a 250ml or 500ml bottle could stop the leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (5/10/16)

Hi @method1

I would like to know how you go about creating a recipe. How do you know what i would need next and how different concentrates compliment each other 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/10/16)

Ooh! I've got so many questions, here are a few:

1. What has been the greatest challenge in launching and running your own line of juices?
2. What are your thoughts on the future of vaping in SA? Are you concerned with regards to the FDA issue in the States having an effect here?
3. And do you think this will have an impact upon the juice market too?
4. What do you believe are the most popular flavour profiles?
5. Do you think that someone selling clones in SA of popular international juices is under-handed? Basically providing a DIY service to non-DIYers?
6. If someone were to accurately figure out a clone of one of your juices, would it be a compliment or a copyright infringement in your opinion?
7. In your professional opinion, what makes for an excellent juice?
8. Where do you see Mr Hardwicks being in the future? International juice empire?
Edit: another question - what's your method of testing a new concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/10/16)

1. What makes a juice premium? 

2. What's your take on cloning a juice? 

3. How does cloning your juice effect the sales of your juice line?

4. In your opinion, what is common etiquettes that all DIYers should follow? 

5. In recent times, we've seen a lot of juice lines popping up from nowhere (eg. Guy starts vaping today, selling juice tomorrow). What's your stance on this? What are the risks of things like this to not only vapers, but the whole vaping community as a whole. What could be possible consequences to this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (5/10/16)

I have found with my limited diy experience that the juice I have made starts off tasting great yet a week or two after steeping it tends to have lost a bit of its flavour. What could be causing this?


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (5/10/16)

Where do you see the industry in 5 years? With fake juices making ppl sick and the rumors about ceramic coils giving you black lung, is self regulation realistic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

Everyone up til post 22 - please post your DIY flavour wish-list of 2 flavours - if I have the flavour in stock it's yours. (no jungle flavours just yet)
If not I'll offer alternatives.
For the non-diy'ers, you get your pick of any Hardwick's liquid.

The rest of the questions will be answered in next weeks episode and the giveaways will continue, so keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (5/10/16)

Raspberry smackaroon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (5/10/16)

CAP sugar cookie v1
TFA Kentucky bourbon

You did say *wish* list 

I enjoy useful surprises though

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

Soutie said:


> CAP sugar cookie v1
> TFA Kentucky bourbon
> 
> You did say *wish* list
> ...



I KNEW someone was gonna pull the v1 card.. I'll see what I can do 
failing that.. anything else?


----------



## Soutie (5/10/16)

method1 said:


> I KNEW someone was gonna pull the v1 card.. I'll see what I can do
> failing that.. anything else?



Hahaha I'm glad to please.
Maybe ry4 or some type of tobacco as I'm starting to play with tobaccos quite a lot lately.


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

Soutie said:


> Hahaha I'm glad to please.
> Maybe ry4 or some type of tobacco as I'm starting to play with tobaccos quite a lot lately.



cool, I have:

TFA ry4 double
TFA Black Honey
FA RY4 legend
Inawera Gold Ducat
Inawera Cuba Cigar Absolute
Inawera AM4a
Inawera Morning Rain
FA 7 Leaves
FA Dark vapure
FA Virginia
FLV Virginia
FLV Cured

and probably some others I can't think of now…


----------



## boxerulez (5/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone up til post 22 - please post your DIY flavour wish-list of 2 flavours - if I have the flavour in stock it's yours. (no jungle flavours just yet)
> If not I'll offer alternatives.
> For the non-diy'ers, you get your pick of any Hardwick's liquid.
> 
> The rest of the questions will be answered in next weeks episode and the giveaways will continue, so keep them coming!


I am such a non DIYer after the disaster of a time I have had with a certain unnamed concentrate manufacturer that I get Johan and Eric to mix up my rosky/funfetti's. (Thanks a lot for bringing these in... I hope that there will be more of them on the shelves soon - I mean more of the different concentrates from ECX/Enyareklaw)


I think I will trust you on the Threesome and go for some of that  ?

The whip has been my favourite up to date... still vaping it in my Nautilus X MTL and it is really nice in there.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am such a non DIYer after the disaster of a time I have had with a certain unnamed concentrate manufacturer that I get Johan and Eric to mix up my rosky/funfetti's. (Thanks a lot for bringing these in... I hope that there will be more of them on the shelves soon - I mean more of the different concentrates from ECX/Enyareklaw)
> 
> 
> I think I will trust you on the Threesome and go for some of that  ?
> ...



Ok cool, good choice (imo) 
Please pm me your shipping details.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (5/10/16)

Another question I'd like some mixologist guidance on: what subs would you suggest on flavours that we can't get in SA due to the no-fly restrictions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tahir_Kai (5/10/16)

Wish i was a DIyer now, but since im not ill go for some Triple delight since it was the answer to my question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/10/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Wish i was a DIyer now, but since im not ill go for some Triple delight since it was the answer to my question



Thanks! PM your shipping details


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

Chocolate Nesquik or as you like to call it Chocolate Whip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (5/10/16)

Been playing with FA tobaccos for some time now, so would like to try something new. 

To help me perfect a nice "Honey Badger" which I have been working on: 

INW AM4A and TFA Black Honey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/10/16)

Funfetti and staccio RY4U?

Just kidding, looking for the best watermelon flavour you know of. Also, a decent cantaloupe melon flavour. As can be seen, I am craving the summer fruits at the moment. Any interesting and exotics in this genre will also be accepted...

Thanks for the awesome competition and radio show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/10/16)

Damn @Atsbitscrisp I wanted to pull that card and say Rosky milk lol.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/10/16)

I don't diy myself yet so I would also like to try the tripple delight please.
Thanks again @method1 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/10/16)

wiesbang said:


> Damn @Atsbitscrisp I wanted to pull that card and say Rosky milk lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What sucks is I wanted all 3 but @method1 was only offering 2...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (6/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> What sucks is I wanted all 3 but @method1 was only offering 2...


Hahaha....we can share  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/16)

Can you share with us some of the soundtrack audio work you've done on commercials?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (6/10/16)

@method1 How about some of your butterscotch milkshake virginia tobacco thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (7/10/16)

I've been really keen on trying diy tobaccos but scared I buy the concentrates and I screw them up so badly that it puts me off tobacco juices? I would love some direction in this and the steep time seems to be a ball ache how do u get around this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (7/10/16)

method1 said:


> cool, I have:
> 
> TFA ry4 double
> TFA Black Honey
> ...


Now this is a list that can help start my tobacco diy venture quite nicely @method1

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone up til post 22 - please post your DIY flavour wish-list of 2 flavours - if I have the flavour in stock it's yours. (no jungle flavours just yet)
> If not I'll offer alternatives.
> For the non-diy'ers, you get your pick of any Hardwick's liquid.
> 
> The rest of the questions will be answered in next weeks episode and the giveaways will continue, so keep them coming!


Hey @method1 do you have tfa sour and tfa sweetner?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Now this is a list that can help start my tobacco diy venture quite nicely @method1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Cool - pick any 2 and pm me your shipping address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/10/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Hey @method1 do you have tfa sour and tfa sweetner?



Yes I should have both - if that's your selection send me your shipping address


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/16)

Here's a question for the next segment...

When will you be releasing *Ham and Cheese Snackwich* and *Pepper Steak Pie*?

We need us some savoury vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (7/10/16)

Ain't that the truth, @BumbleBee. NEBs (naturally extracted boerewors) ftw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (9/10/16)

Part 2 of the competition show is being recorded on Tuesday, so keep the questions coming!


----------



## RichJB (9/10/16)

I'll add another one but it's quite a long one as it needs to be explained. The free market model generally sees a high number of initial entrants into any new market, who then get rationalised over time until the market settles into a handful of giant players who leverage economies of scale to dominate. Think of ketchup, salad dressing, toothpaste, shoe polish, potato chips, whatever: our consumer choice is limited to a handful of giant manufacturers. The lack of regulation and the low start-up costs have allowed thousands of small-scale juice manufacturers to enter the fray. So rather than the industry being rationalised as large players enter and buy out the smaller labels, the market seems to be diversifying further, if anything. Do you foresee this diversity sustaining or do you think the entry of huge multinational players - and the inevitable rationalisation and buy-outs that this would bring - will reduce consumer choice to juices from the typical "half-dozen enormous corporations" over time? Where will the juice market be in ten years?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (9/10/16)

And another long one. The flavour suppliers have stabilised/matured quite quickly into an industry core of FA, Cap, TFA, FW and Inw with maybe one or two others. Between them, they provide an enormous range of flavours. But what are you *not* getting from the industry stalwarts? Are there any flavour profiles or textures that you'd like to develop but can't because the available concentrates just don't provide it? For eg, Enyawreklaw noted that in his Crooks & Creams recipe, he couldn't get both the texture and chocolate flavour of the Oreo. If he got the texture right, it compromised the flavour. So he settled on getting the chocolate right but sacrificing the cookie texture. Have you had any equivalent experiences, juices you just couldn't release because something wasn't right? What flavour/texture profiles need to be improved, and how can the big players improve them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/10/16)

method1 said:


> Cool - pick any 2 and pm me your shipping address.


Thanks bud PM sent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/10/16)

Another question regarding tobacco vapes what makes a good tobacco vape? Which are the most common used tobacco flavours and do u have any favourite recipes that you would be willing to share?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (10/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone up til post 22 - please post your DIY flavour wish-list of 2 flavours - if I have the flavour in stock it's yours. (no jungle flavours just yet)
> If not I'll offer alternatives.
> For the non-diy'ers, you get your pick of any Hardwick's liquid.
> 
> The rest of the questions will be answered in next weeks episode and the giveaways will continue, so keep them coming!


Triple Delight pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/10/16)

kevkev said:


> @method1 How about some of your butterscotch milkshake virginia tobacco thing?



Cool, please pm me your shipping details.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (10/10/16)

Why does Threesome,DDD, Raspberry Smackaroon an The Whip taste sooo good and why do i finish it so quickly?
How did you get into the Music Industry?
Why havent you had a taste of MNML eliquid yet?
What is your first vape mod you ever had?
Where do you see vaping (tech-wise) in 5 years? Seeing where we are technologically now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud PM sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@method1 did u receive my pm?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/10/16)

I'm using Tapatalk @method1 not sure if u received my pm. Can you send me ur email address so that I can email u my shipping details please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

Recording for the next show is tonight, only a few hours left to post your questions, comments, reviews, insults etc and win free stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sideshowruki (11/10/16)

@method1

Do you have any juices that would take one back to their childhood and have a person coming back for more? 


On a serious note, I seen some bad examples of DIY on the scene lately, even someone going as far as using household cake flavouring, surely this is a really bad idea for a persons well being?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/10/16)

method1 said:


> Recording for the next show is tonight, only a few hours left to post your questions, comments, reviews, insults etc and win free stuff!


Did u get me my PM bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akash (11/10/16)

@method1 

Your smackaroon range is theee bomb. Waiting to get my hands on some chocolate whip and DDD to have a taste as I'vejust newly discovered chocolate vapes.

My question is: some vendors are offering the enyawreklaw concentrates premixed at 200ml. These work out to a slightly lower concentration than the recommended percentages. Is this slight dilution quite noticeable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Did u get me my PM bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No - please resend?


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

Akash said:


> @method1
> 
> Your smackaroon range is theee bomb. Waiting to get my hands on some chocolate whip and DDD to have a taste as I'vejust newly discovered chocolate vapes.
> 
> My question is: some vendors are offering the enyawreklaw concentrates premixed at 200ml. These work out to a slightly lower concentration than the recommended percentages. Is this slight dilution quite noticeable?



Since there's usually 32ml of concentrate in the bottles there shouldn't be much impact on the flavour if it's slightly lower % in the mix - however if you want it made exactly as directed I suggest asking the vendors to make it exactly to spec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (11/10/16)

where do I go to hear/see the podcast?


----------



## Derkster_122 (11/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Did u get me my PM bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have found that tapatalk app doesn't always send the message yet on the app it says its sent, has happened a couple of times to me too.


----------



## method1 (11/10/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> where do I go to hear/see the podcast?



Older shows: http://diyordievaping.com/category/showarchives/

Newer episodes will be posted here in our subforum weekly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (11/10/16)

method1 said:


> Older shows: http://diyordievaping.com/category/showarchives/
> 
> Newer episodes will be posted here in our subforum weekly.



Thanks man


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Akash (11/10/16)

method1 said:


> Since there's usually 32ml of concentrate in the bottles there shouldn't be much impact on the flavour if it's slightly lower % in the mix - however if you want it made exactly as directed I suggest asking the vendors to make it exactly to spec



Thanks a great deal @method1


----------



## Jpq (11/10/16)

How much did it cost if you had to make an educated guess, factoring in nasty juice, bad product, not getting the exact taste you wanted before you could finally say "Voilla" Ive made a sell-able juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (11/10/16)

1. How long have you been vaping? 
2. How did you get into vaping? 
3. Did someone introduce you to vaping? And if so, who? 
4. Seeing as it seems to be a general theme that vapers tend to convert smokers in their life to vaping... Have you converted many people in your life to vaping? 
5. Do you only DIY or buy locally produced liquids as well? If you buy local, which are your (current) favorites?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (11/10/16)

How much of time do you take to develop new products to put out into the market place and what goes into that process?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (11/10/16)

Hypothetically, if the vaping apocalypse hits us and all gear, concentrates and juices get outlawed in RSA, all your existing gear fails.. would you:

McGuyver your own gear to continue vaping and use Moir's as concentrates?
Start smoking cigarettes again (possibly safer than using Moir's )?
Quit all together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/10/16)

method1 said:


> No - please resend?


Will go online instead of Tapatalk. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (12/10/16)

Pixstar said:


> Can you share with us some of the soundtrack audio work you've done on commercials?



Here's one you might have seen:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (12/10/16)

method1 said:


> Here's one you might have seen:



That's awesome @method1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/10/16)

How many of the local juices sold in SA are exact replicas of clones that can be found on ELR or the Internet?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (12/10/16)

@method1 thanks for the answer.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/10/16)

With the recent robbery spree on vape stores in mind, how many shot guns at home and booby traps do you have surrounding your juice vault?... No, I am not casing the joint... Honestly... Why would I wanna steal all of your stock anyway...￼

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (12/10/16)

Thank for the answer @method1 , awesome show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (12/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> What is your thoughts on Local DIY concentrates?



@method1 Thanks for the reply, Let us know once you have experimented some more Keep well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (12/10/16)

So an unexpected delivery when I got home today

The one on the right smells awesome. 

Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (12/10/16)

Soutie said:


> So an unexpected delivery when I got home today
> 
> The one on the right smells awesome.
> 
> ...



cool, enjoy!
Now you can see what all the hype is about (although half the hype is just due to scarcity) - still a good flavour though


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (12/10/16)

I need to try that triple delight 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (13/10/16)

Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out  

So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.

You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (13/10/16)

@method1 got some rosky milk for me? or i will take a bucket of Raspberry smackaroon and/or debbie does donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

ooooh Unexpected vapemail is the best type.

Thanks @method1


Cant wait to fire it up tonight!






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti (13/10/16)

I need to get myself in on this action soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (13/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.


What?! That's awesome! The only one I haven't tried from your line yet is Blueberry Smackaroon, so I would love that if possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (13/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.


Pm sent!!! 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (13/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.


Pm sent  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas (13/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.



OH YEAH!!! Pm Sent, thank you


----------



## Huffapuff (13/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.



Thanks so much for this awesome competition. Although, I don't know how it's a competition as it's all win-win. Get your questions answered by a pro and a prize too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (13/10/16)

Ecigssa's very own Oprah Winfrey. 

But seriously @method1 is a legend, got my 2 concentrates today and excited to brew something up tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.


 DDD for me please sir


----------



## method1 (14/10/16)

Not to worry Kyle - I have your pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> Not to worry Kyle - I have your pm


Awesome thanks bud was stressing that u weren't receiving my pm. 

You are a legend


----------



## Derkster_122 (14/10/16)

Method don't want to be a pain but did u receive mine as previously my messages haven't been delivered to people


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (14/10/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Method don't want to be a pain but did u receive mine as previously my messages haven't been delivered to people
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## Derkster_122 (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> Got it, thanks.



Thanks a million and again thanks for the answer and the great competition 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (14/10/16)

Just finished listening to the second q&a show. Awesome, really love the "it will take you back to your childhood... When you were a vaper"  . Thanks for the answers and a great show

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

@method1 have you received mine

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (14/10/16)

Vape0206 said:


> @method1 have you received mine
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



No - did you pm me?


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> No - did you pm me?


Yes i did.. Do you maybe have an email address 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (14/10/16)

Or can you pm me? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (14/10/16)

method1 said:


> No - did you pm me?


Was mine received? Pm sent yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (15/10/16)

method1 said:


> Everyone who hasn't please make your prize selection and start sending me those shipping addresses (with phone number) so I can start getting the rest of your prizes out
> 
> So that's everyone from post 23 onwards.
> 
> You can choose any 2 concentrates, which I will send if I have stock, or I'll offer an alternative, or any liquid from the Hardwick's range.



Thank you
PM sent, sorry it's a bit of an essay lol


----------



## RichJB (15/10/16)

Ditto with my PM, @method1, I sent it but received no alert that you had read it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/10/16)

As above, pm was sent on Thursday...?


----------



## method1 (16/10/16)

Hey Guys, I have your messages and I'll be in touch if I need further info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (16/10/16)

method1 said:


> Hey Guys, I have your messages and I'll be in touch if I need further info.


Thank you


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

Hey Good sir did you get my pm ? @method1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/10/16)

Looking forward to receiving my package

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (25/10/16)

Hi all - I know several of you still haven't received prizes, please be patient, it's madness over here 

I have received everyone's messages, thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

method1 said:


> Hi all - I know several of you still haven't received prizes, please be patient, it's madness over here
> 
> I have received everyone's messages, thanks.



No worries mate, whenever you have a chance. Anyone who feels that they don't want to wait anymore can give their prize to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Camz•The•Viking (26/10/16)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck would chuck wood??? hope I win hahaha


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/11/16)

method1 said:


> Hi all - I know several of you still haven't received prizes, please be patient, it's madness over here
> 
> I have received everyone's messages, thanks.


@method1 just a follow up?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (1/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @method1 just a follow up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yes sir, expect all giveaways early next week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Strontium (1/11/16)

Aww sweet, need something new in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (1/11/16)

method1 said:


> Yes sir, expect all giveaways early next week.


 Hi Method I just sent you a message please let me know if you got it. 
Thanks a mill.


----------



## method1 (1/11/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Hi Method I just sent you a message please let me know if you got it.
> Thanks a mill.



Got it thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (1/11/16)

Awesome awesome

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/11/16)

method1 said:


> Yes sir, expect all giveaways early next week.


Awesomeness 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (9/11/16)

@method1 any update on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (11/11/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @method1 any update on this?



Yeah please @method1, i might have to change the address cause i'm leaving this company next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (13/11/16)

Hello all!

Huge apologies for the lag in sending out prizes.. shipping has resumed with a bunch going out tomorrow, will be sending some out every day this week, if you haven't received your prize by Friday please let me know!

@Nicholas - I will send to your old address so you should have it this week.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium (17/11/16)

method1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Huge apologies for the lag in sending out prizes.. shipping has resumed with a bunch going out tomorrow, will be sending some out every day this week, if you haven't received your prize by Friday please let me know!
> 
> @Nicholas - I will send to your old address so you should have it this week.



I know I'm a day early but I wanted to be first in the queue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (17/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I know I'm a day early but I wanted to be first in the queue


That makes me second lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (17/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I know I'm a day early but I wanted to be first in the queue



Lmfao same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/11/16)

They should just send everything to me, I'll distribute it.......promise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/11/16)

Method I will take mine whenever it gets here, no rush, it is a freebie after all 


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (17/11/16)

I totally agree @Derkster_122 we can't put pressure. He doesnt owe this to us. 

But i do enjoy havin a good laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (17/11/16)

Akash said:


> I totally agree @Derkster_122 we can't put pressure. He doesnt owe this to us.
> 
> But i do enjoy havin a good laugh



A good banter is always a good thing


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Strontium (18/11/16)

@method1 Couriers just dropped of my DDD, thank you so much this whole giveaway was really generous of you.
Gotta say, this stuff smells out of this world, can't wait to vape it tonight.
On a side note, my daughter, who happens to be a chocolate junkie, smelt it too and wants to try a few hits.
She's 13, a quick klap upside the head set her straight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (18/11/16)

I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## method1 (18/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @method1 Couriers just dropped of my DDD, thank you so much this whole giveaway was really generous of you.
> Gotta say, this stuff smells out of this world, can't wait to vape it tonight.
> On a side note, my daughter, who happens to be a chocolate junkie, smelt it too and wants to try a few hits.
> She's 13, a quick klap upside the head set her straight



I'm glad the couriers were able to find Mr. S.Trontium

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (18/11/16)

method1 said:


> I'm glad the courier were able to find Mr. S.Trontium



I saw that, was laughing my ass off, the courier looked at me like I was nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (18/11/16)

@method1 you good sir are legen (wait for it ) dary LEGENDARY!!! thank you so much for the giveaway

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (18/11/16)

Missed the courier guy today. It will get it on Monday, thanks a million @method1


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (18/11/16)

Thanks @method1  what a legend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (21/11/16)

Thank you @method1, the Debbie does donuts is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (22/11/16)

Hi @method1 Seems you missed me, Don't want to be a pain but really looking forward to the DDD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/11/16)

Package received. Thank you so much for your generosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

Thanks @method1 - just received my DDD today 

Your generosity is much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

